# Puppy shampoo suggestions?



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

The baby wash or kids shampoo should be ok for one wash. I ran out of dog shampoo here last month and the shampoo I had order had not arrived when I groomed my friend's poodle. I used my Treseme' on her and it was ok. The benifit with the J&J is that it is gentle and hypo soooo it would probably be the best thing to use as far as human products go. But like you said if you can run out and get that then you could just pick up a puppy shampoo. If thats the case, try and find a tearless puppy shampoo. If you end up using the human shampoo or baby wash then A) make sure it is tearless or B) don't wash the head with it so there won't be a danger of getting it in the pups eyes


----------



## 125 (Jul 24, 2008)

Do you think either one is better to use? I think they are both tear free

I also have regular shampoo like Suave, Dove, Paul Mitchell etc


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I would use the Aveeno because it is def going to be less harsh and more than likely a baby wash/shampoo!! HTH


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Between the two I don't think there is much difference. If one or the other is hypoallerginic then go with that one. Otherwise, use whichever you like. Don't worry about using your regular shampoo on them, that probably won't be nearly as gentle as the baby stuff.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Johnson's baby shampoo is what I use on young puppies. Either should be good. Just use what you have on hand for your baby.


----------



## jspero (Apr 4, 2009)

*Clippers. Suggestions?*

I am a poodle owner who wants to do the grooming herself. What is the main tool for cutting Noki's hair? I assume it is an electric clipper. Am I correct? Or is it done with comb and scissors? What is the best choice in a reasonably priced but effective clipper?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> Johnson's baby shampoo is what I use on young puppies. Either should be good. Just use what you have on hand for your baby.


_
My sister also uses Johnson's Baby Shampoo for puppies._


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

jspero said:


> I am a poodle owner who wants to do the grooming herself. What is the main tool for cutting Noki's hair? I assume it is an electric clipper. Am I correct? Or is it done with comb and scissors? What is the best choice in a reasonably priced but effective clipper?


It would probably be best to ask in a thread.
Talking about Shampoo and then switching to this may get confusing 

Welcome to poodle forum by the way too!!


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

If you use the J&J I'd dilute it. We've used that for more than 30 years on our pets & never had any problems.


----------

